# Wintergard in-pipe freeze protection



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Has anyone installed one of these? Used mostly on wells in freezing conditions.
I've seen them but have never installed one and might need to do so.
I see that there is one made by "Wintergard", it's called the "mini in-pipe" version.

How easy is it to shove down about 25 feet of 3/4" soft copper? How good is the connection? I see they have a 1/2" male threaded adapter the wire goes through. So how does it fasten to stop water? Anyone?


----------

